

Snipcart - Effortless Shopping Cart for new or existing websites - damln
https://snipcart.com/

======
marcioaguiar
Great idea and nice execution!

But I think 2% over sales is too much for a shopping cart API!

And what Snipcart does to avoid fraud? Like the user changing the HTML
attributes.

~~~
charles_ouellet
We crawl the page that you specify within the data-item-url attribute. We
validate that no product informations has been altered. If so, we simply
ignore the order and nothing is charged or processed.

